# Mv LONGSTONE



## Navy Dave (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

The RO/RO vessel LONGSTONE (Point Class Sealift Ship). 

Has she assumed the role of the Rosyth to Zeebrugge ferry?

She has been running back and fwd for around a month now and there is no sign of the Norfolk Line's "Scottish Viking".

Can anyone shed any light on this please?

thank you in advance

Regards

Dave

PS Also do you know the arrival times at Rosyth as I would love to get a few of her from the Forth Road Bridge.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Dave,
Scottish Viking has been off the route for quite some time. DFDS/Norfolkline removed her back in December 2010, whereupon she was replaced by freight only ships from the DFDS fleet.
DFDS operate the route and Longstone is on charter to DFDS (via a round about way) until the end of the year, she's not long been repositioned from the Humber-Cuxhaven route. Whether Longstone remains on the route for the rest of the year remains to be seen as she could be redeployed on other routes. It now seems likely that both Longstone and her sistership Beachy Head will be sold by auction at the end of the year due to MOD cutbacks as these two have been out on commercial charter for much of their time in service - Beachy Head has never made an MOD run and Longstone has only made 3.
The timetable is here: http://freight.dfdsseaways.com/dfds_ferries/north_sea_ferries/rosyth_zeebrugge_ferries/


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

This is a quote from one site

"Scottish Viking, the vessel that will provide the new service, is currently under construction in Italy and will operate the first sailing from Rosyth to Zeebrugge on May 18th, with the return crossing scheduled for the following day".

For timings try:-

http://www.ferryonline.co.uk/timetables/zeebrugge_rosyth_norfolkline/2013-01.htm


geoff


----------



## Navy Dave (Dec 14, 2005)

Thank you both for the promt and very informative reply, really appreciate your help and advice guys

cheers

Dave


----------



## guy freeman (Sep 16, 2005)

*m/v Longstone*

Longstone is currently in Australia on a 3 month charter to Toll Shipping to cover their Bass Strait Service (Melbourne - Burnie) while their two ships Victorian Reliance & Victorian Achiever are dry-docked in Singapore


----------



## guy freeman (Sep 16, 2005)

*m/v Longstone*

Sorry ships' names should read Victorian Reliance and TASMANIAN Achiever


----------

